# Second guessing the Vet



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

So the Vet says that Zorro is not emaciated. But he's only 3.7 lbs and he's 10 weeks old. Am I over worrying again? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Possibly..... 
I could feel Ralph's spine and ribs right up until he had his first birthday and was neutered.
Ruby is on the skinny side, but I expect her to fill out now she's been speed and is just over one.
A slightly under weight dog is healthier than an over weight dog.
An active puppy will burn up energy - what's he eating? What are you feeding?? Specially formulated puppŷ food? 
High value treats like cheese bits or sausages whilst your training him will do no harm x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Has he gained weight over the time you have had him steadily?

If he is gaining and growing as well as happy and active I would not worry too much. I would also prefer to see dogs slightly underweight than over. Pups especially go through growth spurts where they will suddenly shoot up and I would not be at all worried about being able to feel all ribs and spine and quite possibly hip bones as well at various times as they pup grows.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

He's eating Blue Basics puppy food along with boiled chicken. For treats he eats a little cheese sometimes, depends on his mood. Also some soft liver jerky. He has gained about 1 lb in the last 2 weeks since I have had him. 

I read about a puppy here who is 8lbs at 10 weeks. She could decimate my scrawny lil runt. 

And he is active. Runs around at times like he's on drugs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Don't forget there are lots of different mixes and sizes - I always measure weight in kg for dogs but Molly was 4.5kg when she came to live with me at 18 month when she was very definitely underweight and she is now a healthy for her 5.5kg which is around 12lb I think?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah you just can't compare cockapoos, 
They are all different shapes, build, sizes and weights.
My friends Maisie is so small and cute - yet she's a miniature x cocker.
Look at the gorgeous Molly on here - she fits in your pocket....
Then there is Christine's poppy & Boycie, poppy is a beautiful big girl.
As long as zorro is eating, drinking, sleeping, playing & pooping (not necessarily in that order!) then he's fine x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You are most likely overreacting. Nina's really skinny. She will always be this way I reckon. Vet happy. Nina is very healthy.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Who knew I was such a worry wart? And while his eating habits have improved, I know that I will be at the vet's very week, doing a weigh in. Just so to confirm that he's moving in the right direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot is a skinny bony thing. So was Kiki at the same age. At 10 weeks Dot was 2.2 kg and skinny. Her coat was scurfy, but she grew so fast! The vet said all her effort was in growing. At nearly, nearly 1 she is 8.2 kgs. Her dad was a big toy poodle, mum quite a small English show cocker. 

There is a real range in sizes, but they all have huge hearts


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm sure I remember reading that puppies should gain around 200g - 400g a week. So 1lb over 2 weeks would be just fine =) 

Depending on the cross, they will all grow at different rates to different eventual sizes. As long as he's eating, playing and gaining weight, I wouldn't worry.... Even though there always seems to be something to worry about!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ozzy was 3 pounds at 12 weeks when we brought him home. He had been ill but my vet told me not to worry because he will catch up and catch up he did. He is now 8 months and 20 pounds and he is the tallest of my three.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Donna I love that pic of the 4 of them, ozzy looks like a little scrap of a pup.... But boy has he grown, can't believe he's bigger than willow at the window.
That's down to yours and nicks and Duncan's love and care for him xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

As long as he is gaining weight and happy and playful then he is doing well. Don't worry.  Donna, I love that pick of Your two up at the window. One of my favourite things is waggy poo tails looking like bear cub bottoms.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Ozzy was 3 pounds at 12 weeks when we brought him home. He had been ill but my vet told me not to worry because he will catch up and catch up he did. He is now 8 months and 20 pounds and he is the tallest of my three.


 I reckon Ozzy is a 'cuckoopoo'. The original little mite was thrown out of the nest and replaced with the cuckoo Ozzy that has grown and grown.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly was 3 lbs at that age too. She wasn't very big but the vet told us she was perfect size. Some are just smaller than others. If he has energy and healthy he is fine. Molly will be 2 soon and is only 15 lbs


----------

